# Peanut butter



## Murph (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi, I read alot of people eating peanut butter .

Surly this is highly fattening ???


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

no need to be afraid of fats! just as long as it fits your macros, i love the sh!t


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Fat doesn't make you fat.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

get it down you mate, its great for snacking on especially when bulking.

it is kind of fatty but as above if it fits your macros you'll be fine.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Excessive calories make you fat.

Peanut butter makes you nuts :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Get some nutsssssss.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

By the tablespoon full! Just get the more natural low salt stuff.


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

MXD said:


> Fat doesn't make you fat.


Exactly.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

PB is the shizzle but when you pick that jar up and get the spoon in your hand, one mouth full is never enough....... :whistling:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I get the 'Whole Earth' stuff, no added sh1t, just smashed up nuts. Love it.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Fats are good.

Low fat diets = low testosterone levels


----------



## Murph (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok cheers guys ..... But now I'm propper confused ! Lol

Research is required I think .... First stop, wtf is macros ???


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

OP excess carloies makes you fat. Not any particular food.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Peanut Butter is nom

Peanut Butter Kit Kats are nom

Peanut Butter cookies are nom

Peanut Butter and jam sandwiches are nom

Conclusion: Nom nom nom nom


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Peanut Butter is nom
> 
> Peanut Butter Kit Kats are nom
> 
> ...


just to add....

a spoonful of peanut butter stirred into stir fry noodles is also nom


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Murph said:


> Ok cheers guys ..... But now I'm propper confused ! Lol
> 
> Research is required I think .... First stop, wtf is macros ???


Just to give it you in a nutshell (excuse the pun) and before you go off and do loads and loads of research around this site to expand your knowledge, macros are:

Macronutrients, basically the proportions of protein/carbs/fat in your diet.

ie it doesn't really matter what you eat as long as you're eating in line with the macronutrients you've decided you want to stick to.

And as said, fat won't necessarily make you fat, eating more calories than your body needs will make you fat.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Peanut Butter is nom
> 
> Peanut Butter Kit Kats are nom
> 
> ...


Youre right - peanut butter = Nom

Peanut butter and Jam on about 4 protein pancakes in a big ol stack..... NOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Peanut butter is the one nice thing we can eat. Don't take that away from us :cursing:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Fcuk whole earth stuff it's ££££££

Holland and Barrett if you need it today 100% nuts only 1kg tub is £4 (BW, mp slightly cheaper but u gotta pay delivery an wait for it)


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

The whole earth stuff is pricey you're right! Didn't know H&B did 1kg tubs, will have a look, cheers.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Yup exactly like myproteins only ingredient is nuts...they also do 1kg almond butter too but it's around £9


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

It's not in a jar like this but still made by meridian. White plastic tub.

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=3617


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm peanut butter. I gotta go and pick mine up from the health food shop as I've run out of the Meridian stuff 

Craving it now I've read this.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> It's not in a jar like this but still made by meridian. White plastic tub.
> 
> http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=3617


This stuff is the shizzle Mmmmmmm good


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

If you fellas havn't yet discovered my long term favourite - Suma - then waste no more time,amazing stuff!http://www.ethicalsuperstore.com/products/suma/suma-crunchy-peanut-butter-(unsalted)-340g/


----------



## Murph (Feb 7, 2012)

That's it .... I'm off to get some !

Lol .... Believe the hype !


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Peanut Butter is nom
> 
> Peanut Butter Kit Kats are nom
> 
> ...


Peanut butter jelly time


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I love nut butter, heard of some making white choc PB, get a blender, chuck in your nuts and let it smash them, add smallest amount of evoo wait until it starts to bond, throw in scoop of white choc protein powder


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

MXD said:


> Fat doesn't make you fat.


Oh he does mate, don't ever let him take you to KFC


----------



## ftz (Feb 29, 2012)

butterfly a chicken breast, fire it onto the foreman grill. when done, smear peanut butter inside!!!!! unbelievably good!!!!


----------

